# Door Spraying Music Video



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey everybody! How we doing?

Just wanted to share a new video I made the other day. Using the ol' XC door spraying system on 19 doors and 2 bifolds. I was excited to do this video because an online friend asked if I could use her music in one of my videos. Well I was honored to accept that offer and I made two different videos featuring her songs.

Nicole is a custom house painter as well, a rockin musician and singer.
I think it's pretty awesome music, definately makes my video at least worth listening to.

😁
The door system is working well. I put 8 penny nails (didn't have screws with me) in the top hinge mortise to make handling these doors a breeze. 
Applying 2 coats of Durapoxy Satin, Titan 410 FF SC6+ tip. 

Though I didn't have the resources and time to attach blocks to the bottoms of the doors on this job, that would be the way to go for quality doors/results.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I enjoyed the video. Well thought out system and you're obviously a great painter. What size tip?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

PRC said:


> I enjoyed the video. Well thought out system and you're obviously a great painter. What size tip?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thank you ! I used a Titan 410 ff tip , Graco 395 PC Pro sprayer


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

ridesarize said:


> Hey everybody! How we doing?
> 
> Just wanted to share a new video I made the other day. Using the ol' XC door spraying system on 19 doors and 2 bifolds. I was excited to do this video because an online friend asked if I could use her music in one of my videos. Well I was honored to accept that offer and I made two different videos featuring her songs.
> 
> ...


Are you using that system all the time? I like the fact that it is done in a confined area and you don't need to wrap up an entire garage to make a spray booth, which can take a few hours to do. You get better air circulation than a spray booth in a garage too.

You also don't have to worry about the stiff sprayer hose hitting any wet doors when moving around the typical Zig-Zag setup. You could probably use a room on the main floor of a house and a room on the upper level to do all the doors. You save time taking them all to the garage and back.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> Are you using that system all the time? I like the fact that it is done in a confined area and you don't need to wrap up an entire garage to make a spray booth, which can take a few hours to do. You get better air circulation than a spray booth in a garage too.
> 
> You also don't have to worry about the stiff sprayer hose hitting any wet doors when moving around the typical Zig-Zag setup. You could probably use a room on the main floor of a house and a room on the upper level to do all the doors. You save time taking them all to the garage and back.



You are correct, it's so much better than working in a garage that's usually cold, damp, and have to do crazy plastic'ing. I did put plastic on 2 walls in this really big room, but a small room would benefit with all 4 walls covered. 20 some doors does have a bit of overspray in the air. Though most of the soray is confined to the one wall, so it's pretty nice. There's room to have tools or a stand light facing the spot you need it. 



Yup I'm using this method on all the jobs lately. I've done it with slightly different variations each time. I've done it by myself and I've also had my boss to help flip them and move them. Last week, I had set up 2 doors to spray at a time, flip, and spray. Did 19 doors and 4 bi-folds, in a 12 x 12 bedroom. All sanded, vac'd, set up, and double coated in about 5.5 hours, and that was with at least a 2 hour period in between coats.


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...great stuff...appreciate the share...only suggestion would be an extension...that spine only gets so many bends in a lifetime...


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Great setup. I’m planning on using it for two upcoming jobs. I’ll probably use zip wall poles to set up the plastic masking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

PNW Painter said:


> Great setup. I’m planning on using it for two upcoming jobs. I’ll probably use zip wall poles to set up the plastic masking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks man
just be sure to have the plastic behind the doors taped well and tight. It will have to hold the weight of some paint build up and you don't want it flapping out into your doors either at the middle or bottom.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

deadend said:


> ...great stuff...appreciate the share...only suggestion would be an extension...that spine only gets so many bends in a lifetime...



Thank you man. I did use a 10" ext for the shoot pictured above. 


The video for the job pictured above is on my instagram for anyone more curious.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I like the idea of the Rosen paper on the carpet.

You prefer the Titan FF tips over Graco? interesting. I've never tried them.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> I like the idea of the Rosen paper on the carpet.
> 
> You prefer the Titan FF tips over Graco? interesting. I've never tried them.



Oh I'm just working over the subfloor on this new con. That floor paper is not exactly my favorite either. Over carpet I would definitely put some substantial floor protection down everywhere. 



I'll go with the titan sc6+ 410 or the graco FFLP. Depends on which store I pick the tip up at when I'm buying paints. Unfortunately my Ben Moore store doesn't carry the Graco tips.. 

I like the FFLP 's lower pressure requirement, and the lower noise from the spray. recommended pressure of 1000 PSI I believe, but I turned my pump up a little bit (1300-1350) for added production rate.



The Titan throws more pressure and overspray, definitely has a faster production rate, but oddly enough, I've sprayed many cabinets and clear with them, and the finish turns out wonderful.


----------

